# Process1_initialization_failed



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello, 
Please help,

Today morning when I started my PC, it shows me as PROCESS_INITIALIZATION_FAILED whtih white font and dark Blue background.

It boots up and shows as starting windowsXP, but later it ends up at Blue background scree.

The message appears as:

A PROBLEM HAS BEEN DETECTED AND WINDOWS HAS BEEN SHUT DOWN TO PREVENT DAMAGETO YOUR COMPUTER.

PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED

IF THIS IS THE FIRST TIME YOU'VE SEEN THIS STOP ERROR SCREEN, RESTART YOU COMPUTER. IF THIS SCREN APPEARS AGAIN, FOLLOW THESE STEPS:
CHECK TO MAKE SURE ANY NEW HARDWARE OR SOFTWARE IS PROPERLY INSTALLED.IF THIS IS A NEW INSTALLATION, ASK YOUR HARDWARE OR SOFTWARE MANUFACTURER FOR ANY WINDOWS UPDATES YOU MIGHT NEED,

IF PROBLEM CONTINUES, DISABLE OR REMOVE ANY NEW INSTALLED HARDWARE OR SOFTWARE, DISABLE BIOS MEMORY OPTION SUCH AS CACHING OR SHADOWING. IF YOU NEED TO USE SAFE MODE TO REMOVE OR DISABLE COMPONENTS, RESTART YOUR COMPUTER, PRESS F8 TO SELECT ADVANCE STARTUP OPTION, AND THEN SELECT SAFE MODE. 
TECHNICAL INFORMATION:
***STOP: 0x0000006B (0xC000007A,0x00000008,0x00000000,0x00000000)

I have tried to start up in safe mode but same error screen appears,

Please help what to do,..

Thank you,


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Start your computer and press F8 for booting options. 
Boot to "Last known good configuration"


----------



## jdeleo (Sep 18, 2006)

If the above does not work try safe mode. If it boots remove the last program you attempted to install. Is this a networked computer or stand alone?


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

I have tried BOOT TO LAST KNOWN CONFIGURATION but ends up in Blue screen again.
Also,
I tried in safe mode as well and it gives me same result. NO its not networked PC


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Usually this is a problem associated with Roxio GoBack or Norton GoBack. 
Since you are unable to boot into your OS you may want to do a repair install.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello, 
Can you please let me known how to make bootable CD?,...coz I am not at that place where I can get my bootable CD.....
Or do we have any other alternative to sort this problem out???
Please help,
Thanks


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you talking about your OS install CD???


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

Yes, about XP OS cd,...

Can I know how to prepare bootable CD for that OS so I can sort the Roxio GoBack or Norton GoBack problem,...

Thank you,


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The WinXP Install CD is a bootable CD.


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello, Yes WinXP install CD is bootable CD but I have not got it with me at the moment as I am somewhere else, So I was thinking to make a new bootable CD i.e. I will write a new CD through Nero.
So I was looking all the files necessary to bootUp so I can gather it and write it on new CD which will be eventually my bootable CD,

Am I still not clear enough, please let me know?

Thank you,


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry can't help you on that. You will need to get a hold of a WinXP CD.


----------



## jdeleo (Sep 18, 2006)

Go here to find out how... http://www.nu2.nu/bootablecd/


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello ALL,

I have got Windows XP CD and I have run setup again.
I have selected Repair option and at the end it comes up with "C:Windows" which is good I guess.
Now can you please let me know what to delete because there are loads of options when I do DIR(i.e. C:/windows/Dir)
Can we not remove the update windows or disable Goback form here???

Please help,


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you sure you are choosing the repair option and not the Recovery Console?


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

There are only 3 options:
1) To install fresh copy of windows press enter
2) To repair a windows XP installation using Recovery Console, Press R
3) To cancel setup, press ESC

I slected Option 2(i.e.To repair a windows XP installation using Recovery Console, Press R)

Now by doing this, It took me to following message in black background.

Microsoft Windows XP(TM) Recovery Console
The Recovery console provides system repair and recovery functionality.
Type Exit to Quit the recovery console & restart the computer.

1)Windows
2)WindowsP (I have installed one more copy in same drive because I have to take something very important from it which is working fine)

Which Windows installation would you like to log onto
(To Cancel, Press enter)

I selected option1(i.e. C:\windows) because there is problem in c:\windows.

So next thing comes up on screen is:

C:\Windows

[NOTE: I have not removed my CD at any point of time]


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

PRP said:


> There are only 3 options:
> 1) To install fresh copy of windows press enter
> 2) To repair a windows XP installation using Recovery Console, Press R
> 3) To cancel setup, press ESC


Choose option 1
Then it will ask you to press R to repair the existing OS or to press ESC to install a new OS.


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

I have done that but my screen goes blank with Turtle on it.

Here is what I have done:
I have choose option 1 to install new copy, and then I selected Repair the existing copy,
after that it shows setup has already upgraded the windows 
and there are 2 options after that:
1) To retry upgrading windows, Press R
2) To install new windows, Press Enter.

I selected Option1 (i.e. retry upgrading windows)

Then, It starts copying files to windows folder and at the end it says will reboot in 6 seconds.

Now after It restarts, my screen goes blank with movable turtle on it,....

Please help,...


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm at a loss right now. At this point I would normally slave the drive into another computer or install it in a USB enclosure and pull the data off of it. The re-install the OS and programs.

I'm going to move this into the Widows forum to since this is more of a OS issue.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Do you have the Roxio GoBack program installed on your computer? The Goback program is also associated with the Norton SystemWorks program.


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Please Forward my Issue to Concerned Forums,...

When I type C:\Windows\dir, I can see most of the file name starts with 'UnInstall' (I m sure this files belongs to Windows Upgrade which I was not able to finish for some reasons and then the problem started)
Well, I know that I can get till C:\Windows, now from here, can I not delete this UnInstall files by looking into DIR.....

In most of the above posts it is recommemded that I need to disable Norton GoBack which means I will be disabling the windows Upgrade which I was not able to finish(please correct me if i m wrong here),....

Please let me know what to do,...

Thank you


----------



## Daniels_ (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello, I'm having exactly the same problem here.

Few weeks ago, I had the problem with the word "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME" in the same blue screen, but I did what the microsoft site said and everything got ok.
Today, my PC was in a bad mood and the word "Unmountable ..." appeared again. I proceeded at the same way, but now he got really angry and the word "PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED" appeared too.
I tried all options to boot avaiable in F8, but at the moment I'm just as lost as PRP. But with one detail: I do not have the program GoBack in my computer. 
So I'm almost using other computer to put my HD as slave and formating him, after doing a backup.

I don't know how to access the BIOS setup... so if anyone could give me this information, I'll apreciate 
Thanks for reading
Have a good day.


----------



## 916networks (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a client laptop today with same problem, here's my fix:

Bad hard drive.

It was an HP laptop, I ran the HD Diagnostics from the BIOS and it failed with error code #7.

So, run HDD diags. If it's a bad hard drive, you might NOT run chkdsk on it, as you might lose data. Try and backup the data first by mounting the drive in a USB enclosure or using an adapter, then you might try chkdsk. 

But in my case, I'm not messing around with a bad HD - recover, replace and move on.

HTH.

http://www.916networks.com


----------

